# مصدر الاملاح في الماء



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

مصدر الاملاح في البحار .. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

البحر مالح لأن مياه الانهار و الجداول التي تصب فيه تحتوي على مواد ذائبة ، حملتها المياه من الصخور و الحجارة التي تعترض طريقها .. و أهم هذه المواد هو ملح الطعام المعروف كيميائياً بكلوريد الصوديوم ، كذلك يحصل البحر أيضاً على المعادن من الفوارات البركانية الموجودة في القعر و هي شقوق يتسرب منها الكثير من الصهارة .
و عندما يتبخر الماء من البحر تبقى الاملاح و المعادن فيه ، حيث يترسب بعضها في الأعماق ، و تمتص بعضها الآخر الكائنات البحرية ، اما النسبة الأكبر منها فتبقى ذائبة في المياه .
و هكذا منذ تكونت البحار و المحيطات قبل مليارات السنين و نسبة الأملاح تزداد مع الوقت ، و تصل هذه النسبة اليوم إلى 3% و هي نسبة عالية ، و اذا افترضنا أن كل مياه البحار تبخرت فان هذه الاملاح تستطيع تشكيل قشرة بسماكة 50 متراً فوق أراضي المحيطات الجافه !


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (2 يونيو 2011)

كويس الكلام


----------



## م باسل وردان (31 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم اشكرك على هذه المعلومة لكن حسب اطلاعي ان الذي ذكرته هو فرضيات من عدة فرضيات ذكرها العلماء
يعتقد بعضهم انه يوجد كتل من الملح الصلب في اعماق المحيطات.
والى الان لم يحدد الفرضية الصحيحة او الاكثر صحة
وياريت تذكر المصادر اذا اتكرمت 
ما اكثر عناصر الأملاح تواجدا في مياه المحيطات والبحار هو ملح الطعام ( كلوريد الصوديوم ) إضافة
إلى المغنيسيوم والكبريت والكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم و البروم والسليكون والنيتروجين والفسفور والحديد
والنحاس والمنجنيز وتعتبر هذه الأملاح والمعادن من أهم مصادر الغذاء للكائنات البحرية .
المحيط المتجمد الشمالي يحتوي على اقل نسبة من الأملاح وتقدر نسبتها 1 % .
أما أعلى نسبة ملوحة سجلت 33 % في بحيرة ( فان ) التركية .
ثم البحر الميت تتراوح نسبة ملوحته30 % .
أما نسبة ملوحة البحر الأحمر تقدر 5 % .
وطبعا ان لا نذكر الجانب السلبي فقط من ان هذه الاملاح تحرمنا الماء العذب وتجعلنا نحتاج لتحلية فه ايضا لها جوانب ايجابية.
فهناك دول كثيرة تستخرج معظم مايلزمها من بعض العناصر من هذه الاملاح
بارك الله فيك موضوع لافت وبصراحة معلومة لفورات البركانية معلومة جديدة وجميلة
بارك الله فيك....تقبل مروري
هذه الأملاح .


----------

